# Coding a epicardial lead placement



## Babsss (Jul 21, 2013)

My question is can I code 33202 for a epicardial pacing lead placement at the time of a maze procedure and CABG?


----------



## willishm2012 (Jul 24, 2013)

Yes that is billable w/ the MAZE and CABG procedure.


----------



## Babsss (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank so much


----------

